# Cube4You hates me.



## jackolanternsoup (Jun 29, 2008)

The title says it all... Or maybe it just hates macs? I'm clueless. But anyway, I'm sure EVERYONE else got their lovely little uber-cool DIY cubes from there but no... I happen to be a mac user...

anyway, I wanted to buy a Type D diy from Cube4You and spent an hour trying to fill in the form to purchase it. But everytime I got to the shipping part the page just goes blank (but with the cube4you header and footer) and nothing happens. It's really sad.. It told me to use Internet Explorer but I didn't have it and there's no Mac version then I went to cubefans.com but there was no DIY type d. 

Even using Firefox and Opera didn't work (I was using Safari). After a while the page even glitched so I couldn't see the page past the Name part (even on Safari). anyway, it's really frustrating... Does anyone else face this issue? Maybe it's just Macs in general since they don't have IE? Sigh..

And then I went on to Cubesmith for some stickers and it took me like... 2 minutes to buy what I wanted.. 

anyway, I'm just passing this story on and I'm sure this is like the only bad case from cube4you so future customers shouldn't be disheartened


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 29, 2008)

I also had some trouble with ordering from cube4you, but I contacted them (on msn) and I sorted it out with their customer support. The guy I talked to was really helpful, try to add him on msn


----------



## Jai (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you tried 9sPuzzles? They sell Type Ds, but they call them YUGA cubes.


----------



## brunson (Jun 29, 2008)

C4U's site is totally screwed in Firefox on Linux. They're trying to do some fancy DHTML on the ordering page, but it just makes the bottom half of the page flash visible/non-visible. So I canceled my order.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

The site does recommend that you use Internet Explorer...


----------



## brunson (Jun 29, 2008)

So. I design web applications for a living, you should write to standards, not a specific browser. IE is not available on Mac OS or Linux.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 5, 2008)

You use a Mac? HIGH 5!

Your solution is Firefox 3 with IETab. Get Firefox 3 for Mac if you don't already have it, then Google IETab and install it. When you go to Cube4you, right click on the tab and switch the rendering engine. And your problem's solved!

I haven't actually tried this, but it should work.

Or, you can just go to cubefans.com.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 5, 2008)

cubefans.com , use it with firefox and it will work


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 5, 2008)

IE Tab only works if you have IE installed, which a Mac cant' do. I used it before I switched over and it worked great


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 5, 2008)

I use Mac, and Safari works with cube4you.


----------



## vcube777 (Aug 5, 2008)

First of all, I say hello to all Speedcubers here. 

The shop-system of cube4you & 9spuzzles are imo both the same and it's a desaster! 
The fact is not only that I can't use FF, the whole shopsystem ist cr*p, not very user-friendly.
Every order I get anger to this. I love the cubes there, but I hate the shopsystem.
I buy a lot of things in different web-shops in germany, but these two shop-systems... I don't know how bad I could discribe. 

Sorry for my first post with negative argument.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 5, 2008)

the easiest solution probably is, go to a friend with windows and order it from there.


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> the easiest solution probably is, go to a friend with windows and order it from there.



Or use this. Afaik it's the same as Cube 4 You, just with a less buggy web shop.


----------



## brunson (Aug 5, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> the easiest solution probably is, go to a friend with windows and order it from there.


Absolutely not. They can either support non-Microsoft platforms or they can do without my money.


----------



## vcube777 (Aug 6, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> the easiest solution probably is, go to a friend with windows and order it from there.




Sorry, but that is a very bad solution.
I full agree with brunson. And I think that these shops could have much more customers, when they use a proper Shop-Software.
If I get trouble while i am ordering there, I leaving the shop and order my cubes elsewhere.

@tim: cubefans.com is OK, but they have not so much products as cube4you.com, although it's the same supplier.
Another thing i don't understand...


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 6, 2008)

i was offering a solution to the buyer, not the store. and going to a friend for a nice chat and then ordering your stuff isnt so bad


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 7, 2008)

brunson said:


> IE is not available on Mac OS or Linux.



Its not? Its probably old, but should still work. Although I wouldn't be suprised if it didn't work on newer macs due to their lack of hindsight in their OS's. And considering most people use IE, it is more or less standard, no matter how much some people dislike it.


----------

